# Kenia-Wer hat Infos?



## utzel (27. Juni 2006)

Da unsere Auswahl des Urlaubsziel für Januar/Februar 2007 auf Kenia gefallen ist , habe ich nun ein Paar Fragen an Euch.
Wer kennt das Hotel Voyager Beach Resort (7 km nördl. von Mombasa , unser Favorit) oder das LTI Kazkasi Beach (Diani Beach).
Von beiden wird Hochseefischen angeboten.
Unsere Urlaubsplanung sieht folgendes vor:
1 Woche Safari , 1 Woche Fischen , 1 Woche Relaxen.
Da wir das Boot nur mit 2 Personen chartern wollen , kommt auch Preislich Malindi und Pemba nicht in Frage.
Hat einer Erfahrung in welchem Zustand die preiswerteren Boote sind , mit was man von diesen Booten rechnen kann und vor allem was eine Tagescharter kostet ?
An Tackle werden wir 30 lbs und 50 lbs Gerät selbst mitnehmen.


#6 Tight Lines


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Hallo Utzel,
meine Keniaerfahrungen liegen etwas zurück. Damals war es so, dass in der von dir angesprochenen Gegend kleinere und preiswertere Boote rausfuhren und dann an den Riffkanten schleppten. Dabei gibts dann eben keinen wirklichen Gamefisch. Billiger bedeutet dann eben auch: Rainbowrunner, Doraden und Makrelenarten - nicht aber Sailfisch, Marlin oder gar Schwertfisch.


----------



## utzel (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Danke Dolfin für die Info.

Wenn noch jemand etwas dazu sagen kann , wäre mir sehr geholfen.

Noch ne andere Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit LTU Flügen. Dort geht unter Sportgepäck auch Angelausrüstung bis 30 kg bei Fernflügen ohne Aufpreis mit durch (lt. LTU Internetseite).
Gibt es da irgendwelche Ehrfahrungen? |kopfkrat 


Tight Lines


----------



## saily (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Hallo Utzel,

war mittlerweile 3 mal in Kenia. Diani Beach ist ein schöner, weisser Palmenstrand auf dem man sich allerdings wg. unglaublich nerviger Beachboys kaum aufhalten kann.#d 
Ich kenne die beiden von dir genannten Hotels nicht. Ich kann dir aber eines sagen - Big Game in den Gewässern um Diani Beach kannst du vergessen - es gibt dort kaum Fisch - warum?#c . 

Klar kann mal was hängen bleiben - du bist ja zu ner Topzeit auf Sail und Marlin dort - aber ich würd die Kohle nicht dort investieren. Vor allem - wenn du vom Hotel aus mit ner BigGameYacht rausfährst unterscheiden sich die Preise kaum von denen in Malindi - ich habe für solche Verarschungstours auch schon ca 350 Euro pro Tag hingelegt. Mit den kleinen Fischerbooten würd ich in Kenia nicht rausfahren - das wär mir einfach zu gefährlich. Die Dinger sind in traurigem Zustand - zumindest die, die  ich gesehen habe.

Falls du noch ein Boot kriegst (eher unwahrscheinlich) würd ich dir raten auf Malindi auszuweichen - um die Zeit ein super fischen auf Sail und versch. Marlinarten, aber auch Wahoo, Rainbowrunner usw. 2 der besten Kapitäne Kenias haben dort ihr Boot. Peter Ready (Seahorse) und Calcum (Tarka). Für ca 450 Euro Tagescharter wird dir dort für fast gleiches Geld sicher viel mehr geboten - da würd ich lieber einen Tag weniger dort fischen als am Diani Beach.

Hoffe ein klein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Tight Lines

Saily#h


----------



## Marlin1 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Da muß ich Sailly recht geben !

Laß die Finger von Beach- und Hotelbooten !!
Fahre lieber seltener, dafür mit echten Hochseefischern aus,
das hast du wesentlich mehr davon !

Du hast nördlich von Mombasa die Auswahl an :

Deepwater Sportfishing (Eligion Bataia) Mombassa.
James Adcock, Mtwapa.
Howard Lawrence Brown, Mtwapa.
Da bekommst du unterschiedlich grpße Boote zu ganz unterschiedlichen Preisen, und bist bestens aufgehoben.
Ich habe mit allen dreien schon gefischt und kann sie dir
wärmstens empfehelen.

Von Diani aus solltest du dich an :

Pemba Cannel Fishing Club (Peter Rysenyars)
Sea Adventures (Pat Hemphill)

Wenden. Das sind die erfolgreichsten Marlinboote in Kenya.
Auch da bist du in besten Händen.

Ob du zu der Hauptsaison im Januar / Februar noch Boote bekommst, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Utzel, ich war vor einigen Jahren im Diani Sea Lodge,
Die Anlagen am Diani Beach sind alle recht sehnswert, es lohnt sich als Gast sich mal die Nachbaranlangen anzugucken.#6 
 Das macht man am besten in einer kleinen Gruppe,  „_wg. unglaublich nerviger Beachboys_“.

Zu den Booten es lagen dort 4- 5 größere Boote mit damaligen Tagespreisen von 250-400 $. Das war 1997 ???...
Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten einigermaßen taugliche einheimische Fischer zu finden.
Die lagen bei 100-200$ am Tag. 

Folgende Vorgehensweise Würde ich Dir empfehlen:  (Geht natürlich auch anders)#c 

Las Dir etwas Zeit und suche Dir vom Hotelpersonal jemanden aus zu dem Du etwas mehr Vertrauen hast. Möglichst von den Animatoren. Also jemand der nicht nur in Ecke steht und mit seinen Kollegen palavert oder am Frührentnerwitwen aufreißen ist. 

Wir hatten das so gemacht und hatten so im Urlaub einen freundlichen Begleiter für Ausflüge nach Mombasa ins arabische Viertel, Fort Jesus und wir hatten auch noch einen netten Besuch in der deutschen Schule in Mombasa. 
Insbesondere zum Goldkaufen ist ein guter Guide ein paar $ Wert.

Mit dem Sicherheitspersonal sollte man sich auch gut stellen, es muß ja nicht immer gleich der blanke $ sein, mal nen Kugelschreiber, eine Zigarette, ne Cola oder ein paar freundliche Worte tun es auch.
Von den Beachboys halte dich bloss fern, das sind häufig Kikuyus aus dem Zentralland, die auch nicht immer mit den Suahelis der Küste richtig klarkommen.
Da hat jede Ecke so seine Besonderheiten mit einigem Spannungspotential. 

Also, wenn Du jemand gefunden hast sprich den mal an, und frage ob Du Dir das Boot und den Kaptain anschauen kannst.
Was den Zustand der Boote, angeht, hmm, man kriegt was man bezahlt. Wir hatten uns ein Boot mit 2 AB ausgesucht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man zurückkommt erhöht sich um 50%. Ich würde auch erstmal den Preis für einen Tag aushandeln.
Wenn die Tour OK war dann den Rest.
Mit mehr als ein paar Bonitos (Kawakaw), oder Dorados würde ich nicht rechnen, aber genau weis man es ja nie.

Na viel Spaß in Afrika, das Land ist schon ein Hammer, aber die Leute sind bettelarm und es gibt viel Korruption, das darf man nie vergessen. Als Touri muss man darauf Rücksicht nehmen.

Gernot #h


----------



## BIG WHITE (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Hallo!

Meine Vorredner haben fast alles gesagt und zwar zu 100% richtig!.
Ich war 2 mal in Kenya, liegt auch das letze Mal 10 Jahre her,
Diani Beach ist für Badeurlaub sicherlich besser als Malindi, ich
war 2 mal in Neptun Village, sehr emphelenswert, leider das Boot und vorallem die Ausrüstung war im miserablen Zustand.

Ich hatte das Glück zwei englische Kenyaner kennezulernen,
ihr Boot war absolut ok. die Ausrüstung an sich auch und
sie verlangten nicht mehr als vom Hotel aus.
Wir haben beim zweiten mal (2 Jahre später)richtig gut gefangen, alles
querbeet, die großen Sails stellen einen echten Highlight dar.
Wenn man gezielt auf Marlin fischen möchte ist die Shimoni Island wohl (damals) eine sehr gute Adresse, leider sind
die Boote entweder von Engländern oder Südafrikanern
ausgebucht bzw. werden gezielt dorthin vermarktet, kaum
ein Deutscher hat direkt dort buchen können, aber es
war 10Jahre her, vielleicht hat sich etwas geändert.    
Bei der Ltu zählt Angelausrüstung nicht zum kostenfreien
Sportgepäck!!!!!!! Golfschläger schon!! Hatte sehr unangenehme 
Erlebnisse mit der Ltu und zwar hatte man mir telephonisch versichert, daß mein Rutenrohr wie Golfgepäck angesehen wird,
dennoch gabs 2 mal sehr lange Gespräche am Schalter, daher ohne schriftliche Zusage niemals glauben, daß es kostenlos sei!!

Ansonsten: wann wollt Ihr genau hin? wollt Ihr auch eigene
Schlepplures mitnehmen, welche, es wäre emphlenswert.
Falls Interesse= PN.

Gruß

Big White


----------



## utzel (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Danke Euch allen erst einmal für die Info`s.
Wir werden nun erst mal überlegen wie wir es nun machen werden#c .

Tight Lines   

utzel


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

OK, Utzel, mach das mal.

Kenia ist aber wirklich eine Reise Wert.

Ich denke gerne an den Trip zurück. Klar geht es immer irgendwo immer besser, größer, erfolgreicher…. aber,

wir saßen an einem schönen Tag abends nach dem „Five O´clock“ (very british) beim Dschungelwasser lässig um den Pool herum, als die ganze Anlage plötzlich lebendig würde.
Erst war es ein zirpen und zwitschern, dann wurde es zu einem feinen Rauschen, mit einer eigentümlichen Musik. 
Es war Ende Februar.
Mit einem Mal war der ganze Himmelsbereich voller Rauch und Mehlschwalben. Es müssen 10.000 gewesen sein, die um die Palmen tobten.
Nach einer Stunde war der Spuk vorbei und die Schwalben verschwanden nach Norden.
Ich habe Sie dann später eingeholt.  

Gernot#h


----------



## the-kingfishers (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Moin alle zusammen!

So,
Also ich habe 12 Jahre meines lebens dort unten verbracht,
 habe die meiste Zeit in Nyali8 etwas Nördlich der Insel verbracht) verbracht, bin dann dort auch zur Schule gegangen. Nyali liegt auch etwa 10 km nördlich von Mombasa !
Die Strände dort sind sehr schön……………. Wenn nicht so viele Beachboys unterwegs sind, die einem ständig etwas andrehen wollen, sei es Grass oder eine Safari oder sonst etwas- Leute lasst von solchen Sachen da die Finger weg------- das kann gefährlich werden….. unseriöse Safaris zu teuren oder gefälschten schmuck oder gar eine warghalsige Deepsea tour, am besten weißt du sie auf Deutsch oder Französisch ab, und tust so als ob du sie nicht verstehst! Dann lassen sie dich in Ruhe! Wenn du auf sie eingehst dann lassen sie dich nicht mehr in Ruhe!

Der Vater von meinem damals besten Freund war Manager von den African Safariclub Hotels, die sind etwas ruhiger denn diese sind bewacht und die Beachboys kommen nicht an diese Strände!
Dennoch lebt man auch hier mit vielen Deutschen Touristen!

Am besten man nimmt ein wenig Abstand und unternimmt kleine Tages touren!

Die schönsten Strände die wahrscheinlich für euch in Frage kommen befinden sich an der Südküste! South Coast Diani – dies ist ein Ziel für viele die in Kenia wohnen und mal am Wochenende Abspannen wollen! Leicht zu erreichen für euch mit dem Taxi der nicht sehr teuer sein sollte.
Ich bin diese Strecke schon öfters mit dem Matatu gefahren, Besuchern rate ich jedoch davon ab………… da das Umsteigen doch mal Probleme im Chaos kreieren kann!

Falls ihr an die Süd-Küste fahren solltet dann kann ich euch nur empfehlen ins Forty-Thieves Beach bar- man kann dort toll Mittag essen und einen schönen Tag verbringen! Ähnlich auch das Nomands beach!

In Nyali und um das Hotel herum sind Matatus das beste fortbewegungsmittel! Sie dürfen seit 2003 nicht mehr schneller als 90 kmh fahren und haben sogar Gurte zum Anschnallen sowie einen "gebleben Streifen"!
Kostet max 20 ksh und wenn man aussteigen will klopft man auf das Dach des Autos!

Ich selber habe in einem Touristen Park-bzw. Mamba Village gearbeitet und dort im Botanischen Garten die Tiere gepflegt!- Ich kann es euch nur empfehlen es ist toll ins besondere der Garten bietet einem schönes an Krabbeltier Fische und Pflanzen! Wenn ihr nach dem Besitzer ( Mr. Harald fragt –er ist Deutscher gibt ihm bitte eine Gruß von mir- ich bin der Fynn) er ist nett und kann euch bestimmt ein wenig herumführen, meist läuft er ab 16:00Uhr durch den Garten oder sitz bei der Krokodilführung im Kaffee!
Also, kann ich euch nur empfehlen!

Großartig Essen würde ich in der Croc Farm nicht ( durfte mal in die Küche Schauen!)


Hier ein kleiner Link: 

*http://www.africanmeccasafaris.com/kenya/mombasa/excursions/mambavillage.asp*

Ein weiteres sehr schönes ziel ist der Bamburi Nature Trail dort wandert man auf befestigten Wegen durch eine renaturierten Steinbruch!
Dies ist auf jeden Fall eine Nachmittagstour wert und ist so wie ich denke nicht weit von eurem Hotel entfernt!

Links:

1.*http://www.ferien.li/asc/ausfluege/ausfl8.htm*

In Kenya kann man außerdem noch ausgezeichnet Schnorcheln gehen!
Am besten kann an dies in Malind der Nordküste ! Etwas über 90km nördlich von Mombasa!
Wer dort hinfährt sieht dann definitiv den schönsten Schnorchelbereich kenias. Watamu ist ein Naturschutzgebiet mit wunderschönem Strand!

Zum Mittag im Ocean Sports Beach Bar einen Prawn cocktail!
Erste Sahne!
Ab 16:00Uhr kommen auch die Hochseefischerbote rein! Da gibt es dann immer reichlich zu staunen!!

Link: *http://www.oceansports.net/index.htm*

In Mombasa selber ist sehr sehenswert die Altstadt- Old-Town inklusive dem Alten Fort Jesus!
Wenn man sich vor ort kann man vielleicht sogar eine Nachtführung mit Musik Theater sich dort anschauen!

Link: *http://www.wwnorton.com/college/history/ralph/resource/21mombas.htm*

Echt Klasse!

In der Altstatt kann man sich dann auch einige schöne Souvenirs anschauen und kaufen!
Macht bloß nicht den Fehler und macht das am Strand.
Hier kann man noch einiger maßen gut Handeln, lasst euch aber kein gefälschtes ebenholz andrehen, viel Holz ist mit Schuhcreme poliert und schwarz gemacht!

Wenn gehandelt wir bekommt ein dort wohnender „Weiße Afrikaner die Wahre meist zu einem viertel des Preises deshalb immer geduldig handeln am ende bekommt ihr es eh hinterher geworfen!


Wenn ihr abends mal ein Dico besuchen wollt dann empfehle ich euch auf jeden Fall das Pirates Beach Disco!
Wenn ihr ins Tembo , Moamba Diso, Cheers oder andere Clubs geht, werdet ihr den etwas sehr primitiven Deutschen Sextourismus kennen lernen!
Im Pirates kann man auch recht gut Essen gehen und die Leute da sind sehr lustig du sehr international!

Wichtig ist nachts immer mit dem Taxi fahren denn Nachts ist es besser als Tourist nicht unbedingt auf den Straßen herum zu laufen!
Wie schon gesagt Taxifahrten sind echt günstig!


Du sagtest dass ihr dort auf Hochzeitsreise seid!
Dann ist der Ultimative Trip für euch auf jeden Fall eine Dowfahrt auf der Tamarind dow!

Die Tamarind Dow ist ein traditionelles Swahili Schiff das abends in Nyali ablegt und in der Dämmerung in den Tuda Kreek fährt!
Bei romantischer live musik wird Deck gegrillt! Es gibt überwiegend Lobster Krabben Prawns und Gemüse………….. es ist so lecker alleine beim Gedanken daran!!!!!!!

Na ja will mich ja nicht verlieren!
Aber auch für die die keinen Fisch und Co mögen gibt es anderes!
Das Essen findet dann unter Sternen klarem Himmel statt und ist einfach bezaubernd! 
Ich habe dieses Essen zwei- oder dreimal gemacht und werde dies sicherlich nie vergessen! 
Wenn ich euch also zu etwas rate, dann das Dow-Essen im Tamarind Restaurant!
Das ganze ist relativ teuer aber es lohnt sich! Lasst euch mal die Preise vor Ort geben!

Addre: Tamarind Dhow (Floating Restaurant) Ratna Square P.O. Box 99456, Mombasa



Na ja wenn ihr dann immer noch nicht genug habt, sind interressante Sachen auch auf jeden Fall noch: 

Bamburi watersports,-Essen und trinken-Jetski und Kanu- wird geleitet von einem deutschen der die allerbeste Pizza macht! 

Bombululu Workshops, - behinderten Werkstatt in den Slums! Auf jeden Fall sehenswert

Die Gedih Ruinen- toll zum Fotografieren 

Das Tauchen, super!!!!!!!

Das shoppen in der Innenstadt ganz tolle Strand und bade Tücher gibt es von Kikoi das sind die echten!

Gibt es auch im netz unter : *http://www.kikoy.com/*




So und nun zum Hochseefischen!
Da ich nun dort unten auch gewohnt habe bin ich des öfteren auch zum fischen gefahren !

Das high Klass Hochseefischen findet definitv im Nördlichen Mombasas statt. Es spielt sich entweder in Kilifi oder in Watamu am Ocean Sports und Hemmingway Hotell ab!
Dort befinden sich dann auch einige der Besten skipper an der Küste!
Aber es kostet etwas mehr!
Lohnen tut es sich aber alle mal!

Schon gennant wurde hier James Adkock !

Er ist ein sehr alter netter weißer kenianert der sich in Mtwappa zur ruhe gelegt hat un dort das Hochseefischen betreibt!
Seine Boot sind all in All echt gut und ich war immer zufrieden !
Was ihn jedoch so erfolgreich macht sind seine skipper!
Beim ihm sind mit die allerbesten skipper der Küdte beschäftigt die die Riffe wie ihre Westentasche kennen!

Ich bin dort noch nie mit leeren händen zurrück gekommen!
Fals du dich für sie entscheiden Solltest ann Frage mal nach skippern (Raschidi und Ali)! Mit ihnen wirst du sichgerlich auf deine kosten kommen!
Einige nützliche Links!

*http://www.kenyabeach.com/*

*http://www.kenyabeach.com/mombwhat.html*

*http://www.mombasainfo.com/Attractions/Attractions.htm#Tusks*

*http://www.davidsimsphotography.com/kitesurfing.htm* 

Wichtig:

Das beste Bier ist Tusker!
Zigaretten sind Embassy lights oder Sportsman am angenehmsten!

So ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen!


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Hallo Fynn!

Toller Insiderbericht! #6 #6 #6 
Besten Dank dafür. #6 #6 #6 

Leider werden die Links nicht angezeigt. Wäre schön wenn Du die nochmal gesondert nennen könntest.


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Wow, solche Info´s sind ja mal echt hilfreich! #6 Vor allem für das Programm drumrum! So gut prärariert wäre ich gern bei jeder Reise gewesen.

Die Links sind zwar unsichtbar (warum auch immer?), lassen sich jedoch aufrufen.


----------



## utzel (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

@ the-kingfishers

Unsere Frauen sind zwar auch dabei,aber eine Hochzeitsreise|kopfkrat war noch nicht geplant .

Dennoch hast Du uns mit Deinen Insider-Tipps sicherlich weitergeholfen.

Vielen Dank dafür :m .

Tight Lines utzel


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Schöner Beitrag, Fynn #6 

See you,

Gernot #h


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Ich war 2003 mit meiner Frau in Kenia, wer den Bericht lesen will, der klicke hier: http://www.ulliswelt.com/dateien/html/kenia/kenia.html

Hochseefischen war auch angesagt zu angenehmen 150 € für den Tag.


----------



## utzel (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Hallo Ulli!

Das war ja ein sehr ausführlicher Reisebericht #6 .
Das mit dem ASC ist ja nicht so schön.Habe ich auch in anderen Reiseberichten gelesen , das es dort viele Probleme gab.

Tight Lines 
utzel


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Hallo Utzel,

inmeinem Gästebuch hat jemand hinterlassen, dass es jetzt besser sei, ich weiß es nicht aber es wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

Es ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen her als ich in Kenia war.|rolleyes 

Ich war 2x am Diani Beach und 1x in Malindi.

Zum Fischen kann ich nur Malindi empfehlen, am Diani Beach geht zwar auch was, aber es waren ausschliesslich Thune und Bonitos in kleinen Größen.
In Malindi hatte ich damals das Glück einen Deutschen Skipper kennenzulernen, der mich und meinen Kumpel für kleines Geld mitnahm.

Zu empfehlen sind dort das Hemmingways und das Blue Water, 2 Hotels die direkt nebeneinander stehen.
Trotz ungünstiger Zeit (July) konnten wir Sail, Dolphin und natürlich Thune verschiedener Arten erbeuten.
Zwecks Kosten der Ausfahrten wendet euch an eure Rezeption, dort finden sich meist schnell Leute die auch mal sowas ausprobieren möchten.


----------



## David.F. (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kenia-Wer hat Infos?*

MOIN MOIN... ich war ende märz im voyager.das hotel kann ich sehr empfehlen.sehr gross und weitläufige anlage,gutes essen nettes personal.....alles sauber und gepflegt. was das angeln angeht,das hotelboot kannste knicken.die jungs da waren einfach nur teuer......250euro für 4stunden.  bei jeder kleinen kurve waren alle schnüre ein knäuel und bis der die entwirrt hatte....... #q      ansonsten ein ganz tolles land und für die safari empfehle ich die david livingston lodge in der massai mara. teuer aber jeden!!! cent wert!!!! cheers  david


----------

